# Korean Modding Team Stumbles Upon Method of Enabling CrossFire in Crysis



## zekrahminator (Dec 14, 2007)

Since the X800 series of cards, ATI has been ensuring that just about every new game can get a performance boost from CrossFire technology, which allows people to use more than one video card in the same computer. Unfortunately, this has not been the case for the EA shooter Crysis. A Korean modding team, which goes by the name "ParkOZ", accidentally stumbled upon a method which brought a CrossFire performance boost of between 8 and 60% in Crysis, mainly dependent on the resolution you are gaming at (the lower the resolution, the faster the performance, and the higher the gains). Since the majority of you don't read Korean, I took the liberty of running the website through Google translator and detailing the procedure below. If you can read Korean, want the exact benchmark graphs, or are just a sucker for awesome Crysis screenshots, please follow the source link. The exact modding procedure is here. If you can read Korean, it is here.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## a111087 (Dec 14, 2007)

good for ATi users 
kinda bad for Nvidia


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

Omg Wow!


----------



## nflesher87 (Dec 14, 2007)

yay for crossfire 

but zek if you look closer, the higher gains are actually yielded the higher the resolution


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Didn't expect anything less from those Koreans, gaming being like a respected national sport over there.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 14, 2007)

ohhh yeah go crossfire

EDIT: sweet 2 HD3870s 34fps@1920x1200


----------



## cookerjc (Dec 15, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> yay for crossfire
> 
> but zek if you look closer, the higher gains are actually yielded the higher the resolution



QFT


----------



## zOaib (Dec 15, 2007)

crazy-ness maximus , GO CF ....................... i am only holdin on to nvidia till hd 3870 x2 so please dont hate me =P


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm also waiting to see how well the 3870 x2 is.  However, no offense but I cannot understand a thing on how they improve performance.  If there is someone that speaks the language a better translation is needed.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 15, 2007)

I would be skeptical of how consistent the performance between the two chips would be. As two card solutions are now, you can keep a hot clocker and shop around for another good card since the Crossfire clocks are dependent on the slowest card. 

That is unless I am confused as to how CrossfireX works, which is probably the case...


*edit*- Reading further, I guess the HD 3870x2 would most likely utilize their Hybrid Crossfire idea. Like the ability to CF a 3870 with a 3850, it would dynamically scale the performance (though I am dubious as to how well).
I first though the idea of Quad CF via the HD3870x2 would be cool but my logical side see the potential for too much room for weak chips to drag the expensive video solution down. (Not like you could complain about having 4 GPUs working for ya!) I'd be more curious about R700.


----------



## hat (Dec 15, 2007)

I assume CrossfireX is just more cards than the normal 2 for Crossfire.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 15, 2007)

Great job Koreans!

Can I translate this into legible English, Zek?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 15, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Great job Koreans!
> 
> Can I translate this into legible English, Zek?



Please do, specifically part "8."


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 15, 2007)

> Great job Koreans!
> 
> Can I translate this into legible English, Zek?



that would be friggin sweet - and I'm sure the rest of TPU would be grateful too!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 15, 2007)

Disclaimer: Zek and all the other mods, hope this doesn't snowball into a IPR issue, I'm just trying to be helpful.

*1. Introduction?*
Right from the good 'ol days of the Radeon X800 series, Crossfire from ATI technologies has emerged as a viable Multi-GPU solution. It's been around for 3 years now. With the advent of a new niche of video cards with awesome price: performance ratio there has been a particular interest in the RV670 aka Radeon HD 3870 and its ability to work in multi-GPU setups performing to the level of a single GeForce 8800 Ultra while costing nearly the same. So from a commercial angle, the price of two RV680 units is less than a single 8800 Ultra unit and you come close to achieving that level of performance.

For all the technical specifications of the hardware, it should also translate into better performance of the software when properly configured because technology of this level does have a target-audience in mind, people who are willing to pay for it, and those who pay for it keeping in mind of what it offers, should get what they paid for.

But for all the number-frenzy specifications of the hardware, unfortunately it hasn't been able to deliver the goods, I am disappointed in it. Driver updates, to try and affect the performance has been a frustrating affair, shuffling endlessly through support forums from ATI. Crytek however claims a hotfix to fix the issue.[?!?]

[F***!]
For four days I was fooling around with these benchmarks, trying out various settings, getting various results. I hope these benchmarks help you make a purchasing decision. 


*2. Test bed:*

Some of the components are OC'ed

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (OC'ed to 3.6 GHz from stock 2.4)   [WOW]
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6
Mem: G-Skill DDR2 800 timings 5-5-5-15 [Size not specified]
Video card: Sapphire HD3870 512M D4 OC'ed to core: 800 MHz ; mem: 1.3 GHz (eff: 2.6 GHz)
Drivers: Catalyst Crysis hotfix 8-43-1 - 071113a-055589E, default settings.  [?]
OS: XP-SP2 32bit ; Vista Ul 64bit. [everything else irrelevent]

3DMark scores:

The hotfixed driver used isn't supported by 3DMark. The scores are for reference purposes only.

*3. Single HD3870 performance at various resolutions*

The test was run four times, one each per resolution. High quality settings used.

[yikes proff...will continue translation tonight]
[ No images in view of IPR issues ]


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2007)

question, did the game work with SLI from the getgo?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> question, did the game work with SLI from the getgo?



no, it didn't.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2007)

did it take a bunch of hackers to get it to work like Crossfire?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2007)

eidairaman1 said:


> did it take a bunch of hackers to get it to work like Crossfire?


I'm not so sure it works yet at all. I'll have to wait for an SLI owner to answer.


----------



## mascaras (Dec 15, 2007)

in widow XP crossfire doesnt need moded driver to work with crysis , just use the ATi Hotfix , see my tests  here >>> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=169539



average = 39.5 fps  @ 1680x1050 @ High settings

regards


----------



## prepared (Dec 16, 2007)

I am Korean, and Parkoz member, but not the finder of this method.
Sorry for my English, I translate the key instruction.

How to Enable the CrossFire in Crysis

You must confirm this is not the Official patch of Crysis Tek.
I am not responsible for any risks on your system.

Your PC must support CrossFire with XP or Vista.
This is tested with the Driver Catalyst 8-43-1-1-071113a-055589E.
Vista Users must install the HotFix, KB936710, KB945149.

Follow the instructions

i) uninstall the Driver for HD 3870, shutdown your PC
  and remove the Secondary VGA Card of HD3870 from the slot on your MainBoard.

ii) Boot on Safe Mode and uninstall the HD 3870 Driver with the Cleaner
    and reboot your PC on Normal Mode.
    For the Primary HD3870 Card, install the Catalyst Driver of version
    8-43-1-1-071113a-055589E.

iii) Shutdown your PC and install the secondary HD3870 Card on your mainboard.
     This time, you don't connect the CrossLink Cable.
     Turn on your PC and install the driver for the secondary HD3870 card by the following.
     If you execute Catayst setup file again, it overwrites the files for Primay Card.
     So you must install the driver using the driver update button with the OS Device manager
     Now, You will meet the message box meaning like
     [The CrossFire does not work because of Disconnection of the CrossLink cable.]
     Don't worry this message, this means you've done well.

iv) Shutdown your PC and 
    Connect the CrossLink Cable, and Turn on your PC, and
    Enable CrossFire on CCC,
    and You can hear the sound When OS recognizes some PnP Devices
    and you run 3DMark and check the CrossFire works well.

v)  Install Crysis SP Demo.
    Backup the Folder of Crysis SP Demon\\Game\\Config.
    uninstall Demo.
    install the Retail Version of Crysis.
    Overwrite the backuped folder to the installed Dir.
    run ConSole window and Type r_MultiGPU and Press Enter key.
    0 means CrossFire off, 1 means on, 2 is auto
    Now, enjoy the game.

This method works in XP, Vista 32bit and Vista 64
but does not work in DirectX 10.

Why did they miss the config option in the retail version?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 16, 2007)

Hah...that cuts short my work..thanks mate!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 16, 2007)

this is awesome , gotta hand it to them koreans


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 16, 2007)

prepared said:


> I am Korean, and Parkoz member,
> Sorry for my English, I translate the key instruction.
> 
> How to Enable the CrossFire in Crysis
> ...



nvidia conspiracy?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 16, 2007)

The way it's meant to be played.....unfair.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 17, 2007)

so prepared, the driver you are using are they the Latest Catalyst (7.11)?


----------



## prepared (Dec 17, 2007)

As I said, I used Catalyst 8-43-1-1-071113a-055589E.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2007)

btarunr said:


> The way it's meant to be played.....unfair.



This is the main reason why I don't buy Nvidia products. If anyone should be going out of buisness it should be them.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 17, 2007)

too bad it doesn't work in DX10


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 17, 2007)

prepared said:


> As I said, I used Catalyst 8-43-1-1-071113a-055589E.



This is the Crysis Hotfix driver. (For those who were wondering...)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 19, 2007)

prepared said:


> As I said, I used Catalyst 8-43-1-1-071113a-055589E.



thanks for the translation!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 21, 2007)

I can confirm that this does work! 
I have spent the last two days benching my 3870s. Man, this is great stuff! I'm gonna post in a day with my findings...


----------



## PhenomFX (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok i must be stupid as i did all what was said and all went fine until i had to use the Console .I am running vista x32 and open the Console and type in what i am supposed to but get a return message of: [warning] Unknown command : r_MultiGPU- i take it this is from the games console?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 31, 2007)

Kinda sad how I cant get around 30 fps with a single HD 3850 on 1920x1080...


----------



## Vic-Viper.v1 (May 3, 2012)

*Crysis CrossfireX not working*

Okay  but whats the Fix and how do we do it i need to fix this . i  have 2 HD6990's and crysis only uses One out of Four GPUs


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2012)

This is a five year old thread and this particular issue doesn't exist anymore. What are your system specifications, operating system and what drivers are you using?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2012)

i feel question needs to be sent to a Crysis Forum


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i feel question needs to be sent to a Crysis Forum



For this issue? No, this is a hardware/driver issue and CrossFire has worked with Crysis for some time now.


----------

